# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Wikileaks.org Taken Down

## Simple10

A judge has issued an injunction taking down the wikipedia.org arm.

http://www.ruthgroup.org/2008/02/18/...rg-taken-down/

This could be a constitutional infringement free speech and all.  :Angry: 

http://wikileaks.be/wiki/Wikileaks.org_under_injunction

I suggest diverting 25% of the spiders to the task of scouring for information on Judge White. On my mark.....NOW.

----------

